# Misa the dramatic cat!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I finally caught her doing the dramatic Chipmunk pose! It was too cute. ♥♥






Now if only I could catch my fish doing it. lol


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Misa has the sweetest face. She has the same colors as my oldest boy, Sweet Pea.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats cool.  Thanks.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL I just saw this, that's hilarious and very cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Misa is so cute! Thanks for sharing the vid...that was adorably funny!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.

Some new photo's of her with her new collar. I think pink looks good on her and she loves it.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's a pretty kitty cat!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe thank you.  I saw a kitten yesterday that has the same pattern markings as she does. Aw!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww she looks so sweet! (I love the color pink as well). Her eyes look so expressive, she's pretty!!!


----------



## Kohana (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww shes gorgeous , Misa is such an awesome name too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I named her after a friend who is now back at Japan.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

New video of my kitty! Sorry it came out a little dark.


----------



## RachelMC (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha! She's beautiful!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

